# 04 M6 Dies Several Times Before Starts



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Looking for some help with what I think is a unique problem. My wifes 04 Pulse Red M6 intermittently will die many times (7 is the record) before it will finally stay running. Specifically what it does is, when you turn the key it will start and then immediately it dies. Sometimes it seems that if you pull the key all the way out of the cylinder and put it back it, that seems to work at times. It is a very intermittent problem, but usually will happen at least one time a day. 

I am a GM Dealer Parts Manager, and have ordered a ignition cyl and switch, but just have a feeling it may be a BCM or PCM issue. I sure am glad its still under warranty. The car only has 5K miles on it. 

Anyone have any experience with this problem?? 

TIA,

Doug


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

5k? you don't drive that car enough!!!!


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

I bought it in May with 3K on it. It was in a collection for the first couple years.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

45 reads with no help? C'mon guys, surely someone has run across this problem?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll take a stab, Try disconnecting the battery and remove the power from the PCM. Reconnect the battery and see if it will re-map the PCM.

Could be a bad 02 sensor or the maf sensor.

Just a wild guess!


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Its still under warranty until December, so its going in the shop tommorrow. I'll post the findings and the fix.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Got the goat in the shop today, and its pretty much like I thought. The tech tells me that the "slip ring" in the ignition switch is intermittently not communicating with the key. The exact condition is described in the service information he got off the GM service computer, so we're going to replace the ignition switch, ignition cylinder, 2 keys, and 2 remotes to make sure its fixed. I had to wait about 3 weeks for the cylinder to come in, and I'm the Parts Manager here, and know the shortcuts to get backordered parts, so the cyl's are definitely on a hard backorder. I must have gotten 50 calls from other dealerships wanting to buy that lock cylinder! 

Anyway, once its fixed I'll give an update.

'Guru


----------

